# PCGH.de: Ausgezeichnete Produkte: Alle Awards des Jahres 2008



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH.de: Ausgezeichnete Produkte: Alle Awards des Jahres 2008


----------



## Uziflator (28. Dezember 2008)

Nett, ein Paar hab ich sogar auch:

Die Roccat Kone,Corsair HX520,Silverstone Fortress F01,Lancool K7.


----------



## GamerPC (28. Dezember 2008)

jop ich auch:

Den Scythe S-Flex, eine 8800GTS G92. Das HX520W hatte ich auch, da gabs aber leider Kompatibilitätsprobleme zwischen dem HX520 und der GTS G92. Deswegen ist es dann ein Be Quiet Straight Power 550W geworden


----------



## Gast20150401 (28. Dezember 2008)

Meine MX518 von Logitech ist auch dabei.

Ansonsten ganz nette Hardware.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Dezember 2008)

Geil mein MSI K9A2 CF ist auch dabei , wobei ich die V2 edition habe die noch besser ist, denn 125 cpu support.


----------



## FortunaGamer (28. Dezember 2008)

Der Eizo ist schon richtig geil. Aber verdampt Teuer. Der HP LP2475w kommt an die Bildqualität ran und kostet die hälfte.


----------



## Jami (28. Dezember 2008)

Boah sind das viele 
Wenn sie jetzt noch alle Empfelungen der Redaktion listen, dann das aber hunderte


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Dezember 2008)

Jami schrieb:


> Boah sind das viele
> Wenn sie jetzt noch alle Empfelungen der Redaktion listen, dann das aber hunderte



richtig !


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

Cool, mein 30"er und meine TB Platten sind dabei  .


----------



## myladoom (29. Dezember 2008)

also ich der meinung das dieEnermax MODU82+ und die Enermax PRO82+ netzteile hier her gehören da is top teile sind.


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Dezember 2008)

Da is schon einiges an schöner Hardware dabei, bissl was von mir is sogar auch vertreten (Medusa 5.1, Samsung F1 Serie, 8800GTS, Gigabyte P35)

Was ich so sehe hat alles seine Berechtigung dabei zu sein - die Roccat kone sagt mir auch sehr zu, is mir aber einfach (noch?) zu teuer - bleib ich lieber bei meiner Death Adder 

kurz: gute Auswahl


gruß


----------



## Schm1ddi (30. Dezember 2008)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Da is schon einiges an schöner Hardware dabei, bissl was von mir is sogar auch vertreten (Medusa 5.1, Samsung F1 Serie, 8800GTS, Gigabyte P35)
> 
> Was ich so sehe hat alles seine Berechtigung dabei zu sein - die Roccat kone sagt mir auch sehr zu, is mir aber einfach (noch?) zu teuer - bleib ich lieber bei meiner Death Adder
> 
> ...


 
Servus,

Bei der Kone musst du wissen, das du (sehr)grosse Hände brauchst.
Derjenige der ein MX518 hat dem wird die Kone zu groß sein.
Auch sind die Tasten "schwer" zubetätigen, das Mausrad lässt sich sehr schwer runterdrücken(absolut tödlich für Shooter), ausserdem sind alle Tasten sehr laut für eine Maus!
Vorallem was mich gestört hat bei einer 70€ teuern Maus, das kein Treiber beliegt(ich habe selber leider kein Internet!!!Es liegt eine Mini CD bei die nur ein Link auf roccat.com beinhaltet(was für eine Verschwendung von Materialen).
Allerdings ist der Treiber recht anständig gelungen, übersichtlich und viele Einstellungen - aber die DPI Einstellung ist nicht ganz so gut ausgefallen wie bei der MX518, denn man kann die Verschiedenen DPI Stufen nicht einstellen, nur aktivieren/deaktivieren.
Die Beleuchtung ist sagen wir mal ein nettes Gimmick(weswegen ich sie mir auch gekauft hatte), kommt recht gut rüber und der Treiber bietet sehr viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.
Ich habe sie mir selber mal gegönnt und wieder zurückgegeben(MediaMarkt).

MFG Schm1ddi


----------



## uepanders (31. Dezember 2008)

myladoom schrieb:


> also ich der meinung das die Enermax MODU82+ und die Enermax PRO82+ netzteile hier her gehören da is top teile sind.



Recht hast du! Habe mein Modu82+ schon seit etwa 5 Monaten und bin restlos glücklich! 

Die Fritz!Box 7270 und den Terratec Diversity ST USB XS Diversity besitze ich auch seit längerem und finde es suppi, dass beide einen Award bekommen haben!



LG. uepanders


----------



## Thornscape (1. Januar 2009)

Edit: Sorry, hab da was falsch gesehen - der Kommentar hat sich erübrigt.


----------



## mad-onion (2. Januar 2009)

Also dieses potthässliche Genius Ergomedia 500 find ich einfach nur abstossend.
Meine Belkin Nostromo N52 und N52te machen da doch wohl einiges mehr her, sowohl optisch als auch praktisch.
Und schau sich mal einer die Gigabyte-Boards an... Leila macht geila oder wie?
Technisch sind die bestimmt nicht zu verachten, aber in der Designabteilung sollte echt mal umdenken. Mintgrün, Orange, Violett und das Ganze auf nem blaugrünem Board... *schüttel*
Da wird jedenfalls bei mir der Kaufreiz vom Brechreiz eindeutig besiegt. 
Wie wärs mal mit was neuem? Transparente Sockel, Retetionmodule, Rambänke oder Anschlussbuchsen, evtl. indirekt beleuchtet... Das Auge isst ja bekanntlich mit.


----------



## BTMsPlay (2. Januar 2009)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorredner nur anschließen ich glaube die Entwickler bei Gigabyte haben eine sehr Mangelhafte Beleuchtung in ihren Büros.
Aber was die absolute Geschmacklosigkeit ist der AERO Cool Graka Kühler ich hab seit Jahren nix gesehen was so hässlich ist man könnte das nur noch schlagen wenn ein Aufkleber von E.T. drauf wäre.


----------



## utacat (4. Januar 2009)

Ich habe den Spartip, Asus P5QPro. 
Gerade wenn man umrüstet braucht man Test und Infos zur Hardware, ebenso zur Kompatibilität einzelner Hardware.
Entscheidend für das Board war der Test und die ausführlichen Daten in PCGH. 
Dise Entscheidung habe ich bis jetzt nicht bereut.
Also ich schliesse mich an: Top Produkte!


----------

